

Lojban The Logical Language - meadhikari
http://www.lojban.org/tiki/la+lojban.+mo

======
limmeau
The problem with Lojban, according to Munroe: <http://xkcd.com/191/>

~~~
limmeau
Never mind, the other item has more traffic:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2634821>

